# Adding a disk brake to a non disk SS bike?



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

What have you guys been doing?

I saw a Chameleon adaptor for the Santa Cruz bike that looks like it'll work on most horizontal BMX style dropouts. Anyone tried that??

I might just make a plate to do it but an easier method would be nice too


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Personally...*



gticlay said:


> What have you guys been doing?
> 
> I saw a Chameleon adaptor for the Santa Cruz bike that looks like it'll work on most horizontal BMX style dropouts. Anyone tried that??
> 
> I might just make a plate to do it but an easier method would be nice too


...in order to get disc brakes I would just buy a new bike. It's easier and in many cases it's no more expensive (given frame mod, repaint, new disc-compatible fork, new disc-compatible wheels, new disc brakes for your old sled). Not to mention if you go new you'd wind up with a bike that was actually designed to employ disc brakes rather than a DIY.

Not saying it can't be done, just sayin'...

--Sparty

P.S. As for DIY, each case is different, depending on dropout style, clearance issues, etc.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

i made one for an older monocog it worked great i made the bracket out of 3/16 thick steel and had it welded on the frame for a 12 pac down at reliable steel. Those guys are great! any way total cost was abut 15.00 for the steel and the12er (coors UH but thats what they wanted!) oh I tried doing it bolt on style and it didnt work to well. Good Luck! Or you could do what i do now. I have a frame w/vertical drop outs so of course I put the eccentric rear hub on to make it SS. Not wanting to deal with an eccentric disc mount I went with the stylish look of the "Mullet" front disc and rear cantilever brakes the front disc is all you need to really stop but the rear canti helps me skid to stop and slide around corners to impress the chics. Chics love guys with a mullet on a single speed!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys. id prefer not to change frames because its the only one i have from when i designed frames... very special to me. Maybe the monocog dropouts i ordered can be modified somehow.  also if anyone has an idea please let me know.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

*you asked for a suggestion....*



gticlay said:


> thanks for the comments guys. id prefer not to change frames because its the only one i have from when i designed frames... very special to me. Maybe the monocog dropouts i ordered can be modified somehow.  also if anyone has an idea please let me know.


Dont touch the frame just run a mullet.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

If you really want to add discs to a old frame with track/BMX ends, my advice would be to use the Pauls adapter and hub (propriotary), which works very well - the hub is bolt on, and designed to work on horizontal mounts. Tire changes can be a pain since the adapter is attached to the axle:









AtomLab had an adapter specifically for BMX, which also wasn't too bad, but it worked best if you re-space the axle by 2mm to account for the thickness of the adapter:








The brace from the caliper to the canti-mount was added, and you really need it on SS setups.

This Amoeba/A2Z/generic works if you fork-ends are flat. It's not great, I would not recommend it, but it's cheap, and it works.








A brace like I used on the AtomLab would help.

Or you can go completely getto:








Made from a BMX stem - ugly, but my preference since wheel removal is not affected.


----------



## asteele (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thats awsome,I love the getto bow ti.*

great example of whats available


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@itsdoable: GENIUS~!


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Or you can go completely getto:








Made from a BMX stem - ugly, but my preference since wheel removal is not affected.[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Ingenuity like this is what makes me return to this forum!
Well done SIR!


----------

